# Olympus /PLO headboat 7-2-08



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

went on he olympus 1 yesterday between 6pm to 12am. the boat was packed to my surprise cause it was in middle of week. packed us all in and we left at 6pm. rode for about 35min anchored at this spot
nothin not even a nibble, so we left that spot
to go to another spot 15min ride, nothin. so capt
radio other headboats and 1 by Deale Is was rollin, 
so once again we pulled up our lines and traveled about 20 more miles to get by the boat at Deale. when we got there we first notice the water was way rougher than at previous locations ( 5oz instead of 3oz). but the bite came on, at least for about 40 mins. then people started to get seasick (most of these people were drinkin alcohol. 1 hispanic guy must have thrown up about 12 times while another guy threw up so hard (thats after eatin a big sandwich an a big choc. candybar) he pulled a muscle in his rib and he wasnt no good anymore that nite. 
overall the trip was a bust, caught only 10 croakers between 9 - 14in. i could hav done that at the PLO pier and save 55$. thats why the call it fishin instead of catchin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Be fortunate that the captain was willing to make the run to put you on fish. He could have easily have stayed and wait it out. Unfortunately this time of year it seems that croakers are the main target. You may get some spot and blues but they are mainly targeting croakers. I am surprised that they are not trying for rockfish before the sun goes down. Maybe the chumming bite is not hot yet.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Be fortunate that the captain was willing to make the run to put you on fish. He could have easily have stayed and wait it out. Unfortunately this time of year it seems that croakers are the main target. You may get some spot and blues but they are mainly targeting croakers. I am surprised that they are not trying for rockfish before the sun goes down. Maybe the chumming bite is not hot yet.


 They never chum at night . The chumming bite has been good for weeks in the daytime . I just don't understand why in the hell they had to even think about running that far . I can show you plenty of reports from various sources that show a short run to the 72 and 72A areas has been the ticket for some time !


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I've fished on that boat a few years ago and they chummed until it got dark. Usually we had about an hour and a half to catch stripers.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Anthony said:


> I've fished on that boat a few years ago and they chummed until it got dark. Usually we had about an hour and a half to catch stripers.


 Any keepers ? Give me a call toghog . I just got off the phone with fl fisherman


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

is pierandsurf getting paid by old joe lore to keep this article off this site oldlinesides


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

I went on the Olympus last Wednesday night and the results were exactly the same. I usually kill croakers on the Olympus in June. This year is strange.


----------

